# Paranoia, anxiety.



## 22629 (Sep 22, 2005)

I suffer from extreme paranoia (not diagnosed but trus me), i touched a chicken in my foodtech class an washed my hands over 30 times, every time i eat i worry about food poisning for weeks.everytime i feel ill i panick for ages and start hyperventilating


----------



## 22629 (Sep 22, 2005)

wat shud i do


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi lawn, Have you had any type of therapy or evaluation?? Sounds like you have at least a touch of OCD (obsessive compulsive disorder) which is not too uncommon on these IBS boards. I also have OCD and take medication for anxiety and obsessiveness. I take Lexapro, an antidepressant that helps with ruminations and depression and anxiety. You probably should try to go see a psychologist to start getting some help. Good luck! Tiss


----------

